# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Mersinde ülkücüler şehitler için yürüdü

## anau2

*MERSİNDE ÜLKÜCÜLER ŞEHİTLER İÇİN YÜRÜDÜ**Kategori : Turan - Etiketler :Erdemli Belediye Başkanı Mükerrem Tollu, İl Ocak Başkanı, Mehmet Dutar,Mersin İl Genel Meclisi MHP Grup başkanvekili Fahrettin Kılınç, Mersin Teröre Lanet Yürüyüşü, Mersin Ülkü Ocakları, Mersin Ülkü Ocakları İl başkanı Mehmet Dutar, Mersin Üniversitesi Ülkücüleri, MHP İl ve İlçe Kadın Kolları Başkan ve üyeleri, MHP Mersin İl Başkanı Mahmut Tat, ÖFKEMİZ BİN YILLIK KARDEŞLİĞE DEĞİLDİR,TANRI ŞAHİT OLSUN Kİ BU VATAN BÖLÜNMEZ, Toroslar Belediye Başkanı Hamit Tuna, Ülkü Ocakları, Ülkücü İşçiler Mersin Şube Başkanı Metin Altunbakır - Tarih : 25 Ekim 2011*
* Ülkücüler Şehitler İçin Yürüdü
Mersinde Terör protesto edildi. Hakkaride şehit edilen askerler için yaklaşık beş bin kişinin yürüyerek yaptığıTeröre Lanet Yürüyüşünü Mersin Ülkü Ocakları düzenledi.
Toroslar anıtı önünde toplanan ülkücüler ve vatandaşlar, Devlet Hastanesi önünde toplanan ülkücülerle birleştiler. Metrelerce uzayıp giden bayrağın etrafında birleşen ülkücülere hastane caddesi esnafları ve apartman sakinleri de bayrak sallayarak destek verdiler. Metropol miting alanını dolduran binlerce ülkücü tuttukları bayrağın ucundan kare oluşturdular. Kare içinde teröre lanet okuyan ülkücüler tekbir getirerek terörü protesto ettiler.
Yürüyüşe, MHP Mersin İl Başkanı Mahmut Tat, MHP İlçe Başkanları, Toroslar Belediye Başkanı Hamit Tuna, Erdemli Belediye Başkanı Mükerrem Tollu, MHP İl ve İlçe Kadın Kolları Başkan ve üyeleri, Mersin İl Genel Meclisi MHP Grup başkanvekili Fahrettin Kılınç, İl Genel Meclis Üyeleri, Belediye Meclis üyeleri, Ülkücü İşçiler Mersin Şube Başkanı Metin Altunbakır ve binlerce ülkücü katıldı.
Mersin Emniyet mensuplarının yoğun önlem aldığı yürüyüş, Metropol alanında yapılan konuşma ile devam etti.
DUTAR; TANRI ŞAHİT OLSUN Kİ BU VATAN BÖLÜNMEZ
Mersin Ülkü Ocakları İl başkanı Mehmet Dutar konuşmasına şiir gibi sözlerle başladı. Dutar,  Mevzu vatansa, her tepede bir destanın adı var.
Her taş Mehmetimin adını anar
Üstünden geçse de yıllar yüz yıllar
Hatırlandı mı vatan:
Bir yemini tekrar eder duraklar
Bin defa ölürüz yoluna
Bu vatan toprağıdır
Bir karışı verilmez
Dünde bugün de yarın da
Tanrı şahit olsun ki; Bu vatan bölünmez.
Şehidim, biz aciz kaldık! Sen dimdik ayaktasın. Bütün insanlık küflenmiş uygarlıkların asalak böcekleri sadece mahkûmdur senin önünde.

ÖFKEMİZ BİN YILLIK KARDEŞLİĞE DEĞİLDİR
Bizim sözümüz, ahımız, öfkemiz bin yıllık kardeşliğe değildir. Kürde, Ermeniye değildir. Bin yıllık kadim dostluğu, birlikteliği baltalamaya çalışan hainlerdir.
Biz yürek öfkemizi simsiyah gecelere katranla yazarak hainlerin çene kemiklerine batı denen destekçilerin azı dişlerine ve bu iktidarın günah hücrelerine emanet ediyoruz.

Neşemiz tükendi artık, zerre kadar iç huzur yok
Gönlümüzde insan olmanın artık gurur yok
Sizden şerefli! Yırtıcı kuş, kan emen böcek
Tanrım o yolla rızkını vermiş kusuru yok
İşte yine gördük rezilce namussuzca kurşun sıkanları
Şerrin dışında kız, kadın, emzikli yavru yok
Bilmem bu şerefsiz kitle uzaydan mı gelme de
Vicdanı, kalbi işlemez olmuş şuuru yok
Bunlarda Müslümanım diyor amma neyleyim
Beyinlerde Allahın gazabından da korkan yok.

SEVE SEVE CANLARI VERMEYE HAZIRDIR
Artık çok iyi biliyoruz ki bunlar batının dört beş çakalı, doğunun oyuncağı hainlerdir. Bu vatan coğrafyası şahadeti şerbet bildikçe, cennette açılan gülleri görmeye devam ettikçe bu hainler ve bu hainlerin işbirlikçileri hak ettikleri cevabı alacaklardır.
Bu vatan evlatları, Türk Milliyetçileri kavganın ayrılığın gayrılığın tarafı değildir, fakat mevzu vatan, bayrak, kuran olunca bilmeyenlere buradan haykırmak istiyorum ki seve seve canlarını vermeye hazırdır.
Fakat aklımızı şuurumuzu kaybetmeden keskinleşmek bileğlenmek zorundayız.
Vatan evlatlarını bu kadar basitçe gözden çıkaran ve yaptığı açılımla Türk, kürdü karşı karşıya getirmeye çalışan hükümete seslenmek istiyorum.
Ey açılım senaryoları ile ülkeyi hainlere peşkeş çekenler
Memleket elden giderse, davullar, zurnalar çalın
Büyük başarınıza ödül verirlerse alın
Şehit kanıyla sulanmış hazır bir vatan buldunuz.
Hürriyet deyip en iğrenç çıkarlara kul oldunuz
Memleket elden giderse, kalır mı hürriyetiniz
Yalnız bu şanlı bayrağın altındadır unutmayın ki kudretiniz
Verdik balın süzmesini, sütün kaymağını size
Ülkem insanı inandı oy verdi bel bağladı size
Ektiniz kin tohumları, hainlik çiçek açtı
Memleket elden giderse çizme yalamak düşecek size
YILAN KENDİNİ SOKMAZ, YAMYAM KOLLARINI YEMEZ
Fakat aziz ülküdaşlar, vatan evlatları bülbüle karganın sesi ayrılmaz olsa da kesemem ümidimi, her şeye rağmen bu ülkeden elbette gün gelir, açılır tanrının yolu, şeytanda olsa bir süre dünyaya hükmeden.
Diyorlar ki sözde aydınlar silah kardeşin elinde bize çevrilmiş, ben buna inanmam. Çünkü yılanda kendini sokmaz, yemez kollarını yamyam. Onlar haindir onlar bu ülkede hiçbir hakikati temsil etmiyorlar ne Türkü, ne kürdü ne açı ne toku, çıkarsınlar yüzlerindeki maskeyi. Çanakkaleye milli mücadeleye asker doğurmuş doğulu analar bizim analarımız.
Sizlerde uyanın bu ihanetin mimarları olmayın sizin bu ülkenin var oluşunda alın teriniz var.
Ey şehit anaları, gam dağlarına yaslanıp da yüreğinizi dağlamayın, silin gözyaşlarınızı çünkü sizler Hz. Fatma gibi vatan bahçesine, Hasan Hüseyin yetiştirmeye devam edeceksiniz. Şehit evlatlarınız sizin cennetteki tapularınızdır.dedi.


Konuşmaların ardından ülkücüler ülkücü yemini ederek hükümetin istifasını istediler. Miting olaysız sona erdi.
*

----------

